# pattern master choke tubes



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anybody knows if pattern master makes a choke for the new Super Black Eagle II. If they do where can you get them? Any info would be great!! Also what are your expiriences with the pattern master, I have used one for about five years now and have a love-hate relatioship with it.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Is the SBE choke threaded different from the rest of the Benellis???

I won't duck hunt without one....


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

The new SBE II has a new choke system that is longer than the old beretta/benelli. All the new benellis have them. I think they are called the chrio system or something of the sort. Just wondering what people are finding with patterning with their new SBE II'S.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

I am not 100% sure,but I tjink the new Bennelli choke tube is identical to the choke tubes in the Beretta Extrema.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

From their web site on the Crio System http://www.benelliusa.com/:

"Hammer-forging, like other barrel manufacturing processes, stresses barrel steel and can cause it to expand or contract unpredictably on firing. Cryogenic treatment relieves these stresses, making the barrel move consistently, shot after shot.

Places as much as 13.2% more pellets on target 
Produces more evenly distributed patterns 
Cryogenically-treated barrel and choke tube 
Relieves stresses at the molecular level 
Available on the NEW Super Black Eagle II, M2 Field and SuperSport"


----------

